
Ask HN: What languages/technologies do you plan to learn in 2017? - dsiegel2275
I&#x27;m interested to hear about what languages or other technology folks are planning to learn and use this year - whether it is strictly for a hobby or for production use.
======
mindcrime
Variation of this from earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13310699](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13310699)

Related discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13281980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13281980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13291593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13291593)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13310159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13310159)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13255841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13255841)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13239209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13239209)

------
jetti
Elixir with Phoenix. I've already started and I really like it. I'm currently
writing a Mix task to get my first "real" application with Elixir. I'm also
working on a production site using Elixir and Phoenix as a contractor and will
most likely take it over permanently once it is finished.

~~~
keviv
I've been Learning Elixir and Phoenix as well. I'm planning to start building
an app starting next week.

~~~
silvaben
We (team of 2) are learning Elixir/Phoenix and building an app[1] as we learn.

It has been a rewarding experience.

[1] [https://www.metriculator.com](https://www.metriculator.com)

~~~
dchuk
I really like your landing page. Is that a theme you're using? Or custom?

~~~
silvaben
Thanks. It is custom designed.

------
adamnemecek
Probably TensorFlow the hype is too strong. This book looks solid
[https://www.amazon.com/Hands-Machine-Learning-Scikit-
Learn-T...](https://www.amazon.com/Hands-Machine-Learning-Scikit-Learn-
TensorFlow/dp/1491962291/ref=as_li_ss_tl?sa-no-
redirect=1&linkCode=ll1&tag=adamnemecek03-20&linkId=7f4c458f671281c0dfa72e7d4579ffab)

~~~
inlineint
I'm reading an early release of this book in O'Reilly Safari and confirm that
it's worth reading.

However, if you don't get used to deep learning previously it might be worth
to combine it with something more foundational about deep learning. I like the
lectures by Nando de Freitas
([https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/nando.defreitas/machinelearni...](https://www.cs.ox.ac.uk/people/nando.defreitas/machinelearning/))
and a book by Ian Godfellow
([http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/)).

------
justinclift
Dartlang, to find out if it's a workable alternative to Javascript/ECMA.

The project I'm currently developing uses AngularJS (v1), and D3. From quick
initial research, it should be possible to use Dartlang, AngularDart, and
D3.js to replace them.

The motivator is the direction Javascript/ECMA is heading. Rapid uncontrolled
proliferation of tooling, standards, etc, with no positive end in sight. (in
biological systems, isn't that called cancer? :>)

------
nevon
I recently transitioned from a front-end position to a back-end position, so
I'm currently learning Java as well as a bunch of architectural and devopsy
topics for work.

On the side, I want to get better at shipping, so I have a goal to ship an
actual product this year. What I'm working on at the moment is written in Node
(which I already knew fairly well) on Lambda + SNS + DynamoDB + ElasticSearch
(which I did not know).

------
jim_d
I've been using Scala professionally for the last few years and really love
it. I've also been doing a lot of JS work professionally, so I think I'm going
to really dig into Scala.js.

------
ohgh1ieD
QT and C++, it's far too long on my list. It feels quite limited to me, to
just be able to spit out web applications, many ideas I got would be better as
a GUI application.

~~~
shortoncash
I'm trying to go in the other direction, but I feel like the toolchains for
web applications are so much worse. I haven't found my magical stack in the
web world yet.

------
itamarst
Technologies aren't the end all of programming; there are other more
fundamental skills you should learn, like learning how to work towards goals:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-
technology/](https://codewithoutrules.com/2016/12/20/the-best-technology/)

------
rdc12
Languages Rust Ocaml Matlab/Numpy/? Some form of numerical programming
environment anyway Haskell (maybe if I have time towards the end of year)
ARM/Risc-V assembler (as a target, see below)

More general. I want to finally make a read thru SICP without getting
sidetracked halfway. Then move to writing some toy compilers.

Have a few ideas for home embedded computing projects.

I want to work on some DSP projects too.

------
sjroot
I am going to be learning some new JavaScript tools. Specifically, I want to
learn more about ES6 features, React, and Vue. I am doing the 1PPM challenge,
with my January project being a Vue app. Documenting my adventures on my site,
releasing my results as open source. [https://roth.fyi/](https://roth.fyi/)

------
dsiegel2275
OP here, for myself, I've done a lot of reading up about Elixir and more
recently about Clojure. I plan to dig in to both of them this year and build a
non-trivial side project. If all goes well I might have the opportunity for
production use at my work.

I'm also hoping to find some time to play around with software defined radio.

------
api_or_ipa
Rust. I played with it a bit last year, but I want to take a deep dive into
it. It seems extremely fascinating.

------
randelramirez
I'm currently a .NET developer using C#/ASP.NET MVC. This year I plan to play
around with these things => ReactJS, Xamarin, AWS, Docker, (and hopefully
swift)

------
kim0
Clojurescript and generally clojure.

------
wchrisn
Will be picking up 1) rust and 2) one machine learning language, For machine
learning still contemplating between h20 and tensorflow. Any suggestions?

------
i_feel_great
C. Can't avoid it anymore. Many tools I use recommend jumping into C (via FFI)
when you need speed. Smalltalk, Lua, Scheme... even Erlang.

------
dugword
Perl6, it finally has a production release and some useful libraries to build
real tools.

Very interested to see if it was worth the wait.

------
tuyguntn
Communication and marketing

------
Fernandez554
python , ruby , angularjs .

